# Camera project needs your help!



## YasserFaraj (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear reader,

We are two students studying Mechanical Engineering at Lund University in Sweden. We are writing our Master’s Thesis at the company Narrative AB that designs, manufactures and sells a small wearable camera. The camera’s name is Narrative Clip and is a “life logging tool”. The idea behind the camera is that you can attach it to your clothes whereas the camera will take two pictures per minute and therefore perpetuate your everyday life.

The goal of the Master’s Thesis is to explore product accessories, mainly focusing on different possibilities of attachments for the next generation of the Narrative Clip. The particular focus will be on new attachment possibilities for the ”active lifestyle user” aiming to reach a wider costumer group. We think that the Narrative clip can make their experience more joyful. 

To be able to develop the best possible attachment solution we will need Your help and input. It would mean a lot to us if you could take your time and fill out this survey, it will only take a few minutes!

Here is the link to the survey
https://sv.surveymonkey.com/s/9TBDC6R

Best regards, 
Yasser Faraj and Elisabeth Hansson


----------

